# Bucket seat in airplane question



## MammaG (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm planning to take the baby in his bucket seat on our trip next week. I'm planning to leave the base here (less hassle).

It's been a while since I installed the bucket seat without the base and I can't find the manual. It's an almost-expired (in Dec) Graco Snug Ride.

I bought two extra metal clips yesterday (because THAT's missing, too!). I think I remember that you need that to fasten with the airplane's seat belt, right?

And, will I need a blanket or towel to roll under the seat? Can I rely on the airline to have that or ought I pack one (do I need one in the car???)?

Last one: I plan to let the baby have whatever he pleases on the airplane to keep him happy....lots of teething biscuits and crackers. I don't want his car seat all gummed up. Think I can use the bottom of my snuggle-thingy (that I DO NOT use in the car!) as a barrier on the trip, then remove it, change baby's clothes and re-install baby upon arrival?


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

DS had the same seat and we flew 8 or so times while he was still in it.

I do not remember needing the clips for airplane installation. I also don't remember needing a blanket/roll but I would *not* rely on the airline to have a blanket or rolling-material available.

The only thing that stands out in my memory is maybe needing a seat belt extender once.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

You dont need locking clips for an airplane, as you can never use a locking clip on a lap belt. A rolled towel would be helpful but I have not found them necessary for an airplane OR car installation with a bucket. Usually you just squish those into the vehicle seat at the proper angle. In a pinch I have used a rolled sweatshirt under a car seat in a rental car.


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

Ive flown with the bucket but no base before. I didn't need the clips or a rolled up towel/blanket. I just manuvered the seat so it worked well. It was actually a lot better fit then trying to use the base (maybe it was just my experience but when I flew with the base it didn't fit well on the seat).
As for the barrier, I don't know about that one mainly because I have never used anything like that. My first instinct would be it was fine as long as you don't change the straps to fit it in or at least make sure the straps are tightened again before you drive with it. But again, I don't know. Ive always just washed the cover for the seat (cover only, not straps, you can't wash the straps) when I got to where I was going.


----------



## Eclipsepearl (May 20, 2007)

Airplane seat belts don't have retractors so no need for a locking clip.

Try to find your manual on the net and download it. Also, the company might be willing to send you a new one, if you have enough time for one to be sent. Maybe they can send it online?

As far as the mess is concerned, once you're in the air, remove your baby from the seat unless he's actually sleeping. It's not good for him to be in that position too long (although travel would be an obvious exception). Feed him in your lap and leave the seat clean. The most important times for the baby to be strapped in are on take-off and landing (and he doesn't have to be drinking for his ears, common myth). Inflight, your biggest risk is turbulence and for that, you just need to keep him close to you and the seat ready to strap him in but usually, you can move around the cabin and remove him from his seat.

I found that when they were out of the seat, they were more willing to go back at the important times when they _have_ to be strapped in.


----------

